# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Βίβιαν [Vivian, Dragedene, Empire Farjeon]

## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΒΙΒΙΑΝ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1944_ στην Βρετανία (Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Ltd, Goole) και ανήκε σε μία σειρά φορτηγών πλοίων που είχαν κατασκευαστεί για την Βρετανική κυβέρνηση, όλα με το πρόθεμα _EMPIRE_ στα ονόματα τους. Καθελκύσθηκε ως _EMPIRE FARJEON_ τον Οκτώβριο του 1944, και χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου από το Υπουργείο Πολεμικών Μεταφορών της Βρετανίας.

Το 1946 πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες (Drakelow Steam Ship Co, Cardiff) και μετονομάστηκε σε _DRAKEDENE_. Στην χώρα μας ήρθε το _1966_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Κ. Περάκη μετονομαζόμενο σε _ΒΙΒΙΑΝ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά _3054_, ενώ το 1968 από φορτηγό (dry cargo) μετασκευάστηκε σε δεξαμενόπλοιο (water tanker). Το 1970 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Δ & Π Θεοδοσίου και δούλεψε επί πολλά χρόνια ως υδροφόρα στις Σπέτσες (ίσως και ευρύτερα στον Αργοσαρωνικό).

_Σπέτσες - Μάιος 1988_
001.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Vincent_

Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5093612_, τα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν "Gross Tonnage: 379  --  Deadweight: 400 t  --  Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 45.12m x 8.28m" και από ότι έχω βρει πρέπει να διαλύθηκε στην χώρα μας το 2004.

Φωτό ως _DRAGEDENE_ _εδώ_, ιστορικό των "EMPIRE ships" _εδώ_, φωτό ως _DRAGEDENE_ και _ΒΙΒΙΑΝ_ _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το _ΒΙΒΙΑΝ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1944_ στην Βρετανία (Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Ltd, Goole) και ανήκε σε μία σειρά φορτηγών πλοίων που είχαν κατασκευαστεί για την Βρετανική κυβέρνηση, όλα με το πρόθεμα _EMPIRE_ στα ονόματα τους. Καθελκύσθηκε ως _EMPIRE FARJEON_ τον Οκτώβριο του 1944, και χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου από το Υπουργείο Πολεμικών Μεταφορών της Βρετανίας.


Το πρόθεμα "EMPIRE" χρησιμοποιήθηκε γενικώς για τα περισσότερα πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου και τέθηκαν υπό την ιδιοκτησία του MoWT. Το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος ανήκε στην κλάση CHANT (από τα αρχικά του CHANnel Tanker) και είχαν σκοπό να μεταφέρουν πετρέλαιο κλπ προς τις δυνάμεις που θα αποβιβάζονταν στην Ευρώπη και για αυτό είχαν επίπεδη καρίνα με μικρό βύθισμα. Κατασκευάστηκαν σε κομμάτια σε εργοστάσια της ξηράς και συναρμολογήθηκαν κατόπιν σε ναυπηγεία. Τα μικρά αυτά τάνκερ ήταν ασχημόπαπα καθώς ήταν όλο γωνίες για να γίνεται πιο εύκολα η συγκόληση των κομματιών τους. Επειδή δημιουργήθηκε ο αγωγός Pluto ορισμένα τάνκερ πλεόναζαν και αυτά μετατράπηκαν σε φορτηγά πλοία και αντί για CHANT πήραν κατά τη ναυπήγηση τους το πρόθεμα FABRIC και όταν ολοκληρώθηκαν πήραν ονόματα με το πρόθεμα "EMPIRE F...". Έτσι τo FABRIC 37 έγινε το EMPIRE FARJEON.

Δυο άλλα Empire F που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα ήταν το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ του Νταϊφά και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ, ενώ ήρθαν και CHANT όπως το TAΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ και το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## npapad

> ενώ ήρθαν και CHANT όπως το TAΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ και το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ.


Και το έτερο Δ/Ξ του Πολίτη το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ (ΙΜΟ 5089128) πρώην CHANT 6. Ήρθαν και άλλα από ότι θυμάμαι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΒΙΒΙΑΝ_ στο Πέραμα (λογικά στη ράδα) το 1984, σε _φωτογραφία_ του _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5093612_, τα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν "Gross Tonnage: 379  --  Deadweight: 400 t  --  Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 45.12m x 8.28m" και από ότι έχω βρει πρέπει να διαλύθηκε στην χώρα μας το 2004.


Στο συνημμένο αρχείο βλέπουμε την πρώτη του εγγραφή στο Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1944, είναι η τελευτάι εγγραφή στη σελίδα. Βλέπουμε ότι έιχει ολική χωρήτικότητα 410 κόρους λίγο μεγαλύτερη από τους 397 κόρους που είχε σαν υδροφόρα αργότερα, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 43,34 m οπότε προκύπτει λάνζο πλώρης και πρύμης 1,78 m, ε ώ το κινούσε μια δίχρονη εξακύλυνδρη ντηζελομηχανή.

----------

